
Open Source Dating App - ldelossa
Hey guys,<p>A colleague of mine and I began working on a dating app on our spare time. We had what we think is a novel idea which moves away from cookie-cutter tinder and bumble concept.<p>We&#x27;ve both gotten pretty busy with work and other projects and had trouble sourcing another iOS dev who wanted to work for free.<p>So like most projects that are somewhat abandoned we opened sourced it and threw it on the internet.<p>The application is written in Golang taking a microservice approach. There is a portion of an iOS application plugged in but definitely not finished.<p>We may work on the code on and off, its there for a reference architecture, examples of Golang code, or just to muck around with.<p>Currently hosted on gitlab. 
My Github Handle: ldelossa
Colleague GithubHandle: mkapnic<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gitlab.com&#x2F;michaelk99&#x2F;saturdate<p>Enjoy.
======
folkhack
Sorry for the negative feedback, but I'm not sure on the practicality of some
of your main features:

> Sidenote: all bars are scraped from yelp.

Is it only bars? If so this is going to be a no-go for a ton of users. Coffee
is a much more appropriate meeting spot for people with a lower price point,
less commitment, no intoxication, easy to have a conversation, etc.

> Oh, and one more important thing. There's no chat within the app.

I would see this as a missing feature and something that will turn a ton of
potential users off to your platform. People want/need to vet each other out
before meeting in-person (especially women, and I say this as a man). A quick
textual chat can really save you a lot of time, as I filtered a _ton_ of
potential dates out that way.

> We will have opportunities for users to verify themselves with their
> linkedin profile (this would come at a cost, i.e., $10)

In addition to the previous point I made, this is a non-starter because there
are still a ton of creeps/jerks that are on LinkedIn, and I don't see this as
a concession for removing messaging from your platform.

------
womd
nice idea!

